# What is the Core Modern Arnis Curriculum?



## Guro Harold (Dec 4, 2005)

What do you consider to be the core Modern Arnis Curriculum?


----------



## DrBarber (Dec 6, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> What do you consider to be the core Modern Arnis Curriculum?


 
Surely you jest, my good Brother.  Answering that question is almost as hard for some people as naming the students 
who one expects to have a major impact on Modern Arnis in the future.  It is also a subject that could lead to a lot of 
controversy and argumentation.  The core curriculum is a sub-rosa cause of much of the disagreement about what Modern 
Arnis really is as an art.  A decent number of people have looked at you truncated post and passed on it.  I suspect that 
part of the reason lies in the fact that you did not offer any suggestions of your own.  

You've shown the bait and thrown the lure... but you have remained above the potential fray by keeping your ideas hidden 
in the deep recesses of your mind.  Please share your ideas with us... what do you, Palusut, consider the Core Modern Arnis Curriculum?  

Yours in curiosity,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2005)

One cannot define players, if one has nothing to base that on.
One cannot define "Modern Arnis" without deciding what it's core or base is.

Remy developed this art over what? 30-40 years?  There's a base in there, though I suspect it has changed as he refined his vision.

I've seen it said that the Kenpo core is in the Yellow Belt material. I know enough of the WMAA curiculum to see a progression in the techniques as well. Every structure needs a solid foundation to build upon.

So, what are those foundations for Modern Arnis?

Unfortunately, a common language for describing these techs isn't available, so I will have to speak "WMAAeese" and generalities and hope folks can follow along well enough.

Foundations: 
- The basic movements and blocks found within the anyos.
- The blocks and checks and strikes found in the flow drills, the siniwallis and the hubad drills.
- The material covered in Remy's published books.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, rather than political clownery, how about some suggestions?

Part of the difficulty for me is that I'm not familiar with a lot of the terminology.

Angle stepping - fundamental method of mobility and evasion.
12 point striking pattern (10 for some) :ultracool and counters.
trapping hands
concepts:  crossada, rompida, abanico, 
punyo
blocking: meeting the force, blending, passing the force.
translations to empty hand, baston, blade, and sibat.
disarming: defanging, snaking, striking.
locking techniques, locking concepts, base disruption, throwing.
Translations of stand up to ground and everywhere in between.

Also, tardiness as a general habit.  

Feel free to fill in all that I'm sure I've missed.


----------



## DrBarber (Dec 6, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> One cannot define players, if one has nothing to base that on.
> One cannot define "Modern Arnis" without deciding what it's core or base is.
> 
> Remy developed this art over what? 30-40 years? There's a base in there, though I suspect it has changed as he refined his vision.
> ...


 
Thus speakth the first person of courage.  I beg to differ on the "common language" point.  There are more than enough "modern arnis terms" in common usage to get the converstaion going.  If additional words or terminology are added, so be it, because a number of us came through the "art within your art" phase of the instruction under the late GM, that additional words and phrases should be expected.  Nice opening, Bob. Perhaps we can get beyond the "True Believer" mentality and look at Modern Arnis, critically, intelligently and objectively.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry Bob, cross post.


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2005)

Blocking

Disarms

The various methods of striking

Footwork, including movements forward and back

Locking both empty hand and with stick

Knife work including empty hand vs knife, knife vs. empty hand, knife vs knife, knife vs. sitck

Ground work

Siniwali work as well as empty hand translations


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 6, 2005)

I think the core curriculum for most Modern Arnis schools will be somwhat the same, just the emphasis points will be different.

12 angles of attack
disarms
angling/body shifting
cane & empty hand anyos
the three sinawalis
the basic classical styles (rompida, banda y banda, figure 8, etc.)
tapi-tapi
the flow drills
basic espada y daga (crossada, balis palis)
locks/flowing locks
empty hand applications from stick actions
...to name a few.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

Yup, that covers the bulk of it.


----------



## DrBarber (Dec 7, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Well, rather than political clownery, how about some suggestions?
> 
> Part of the difficulty for me is that I'm not familiar with a lot of the terminology.
> 
> ...


 
Nice post Flatlander,

Your curriculum suggestions are right on target, thanks for the input.

Now as to your comment "Well, rather than political clownery, how about some suggestions?"  
I am quite serious about this matter of "core curriculum" and I am the one who introduced that 
phrase to this board.  I am so serious in fact that I am going to suggest that you might want to 
come to Buffalo and train with me.  Some shared time on the training floor and a good dinner with 
conversation and a few beers afterwards would be just the thing to put action first and allegations 
to rest.  

Are you up to it?  This is not a challenge, it is an invitation to you to come and share some training 
time with me and my associates.  No harsh words or personal attacks, just quality training time in 
Modern Arnis and some related areas.

Respectfully posted,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Dr. Barber

I would love to come out and have some quality training with you sometime if it's an open invitation.  No disrespect intended, no challenge, no anything really, it's just I would enjoy seeing and hearing your input on what GM Remy has taught you.

By the way a mutual friend Tom Barnhart has spoken real highly of you and Tom Bolden from when he has had the opportunity to train with you guys.  Tom's word is good enough for me, so sometime next spring/summer if you wouldn't mind I'd be glad to come up.

Mark Lynn


----------



## DrBarber (Dec 8, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Hey Dr. Barber
> 
> I would love to come out and have some quality training with you sometime if it's an open invitation. No disrespect intended, no challenge, no anything really, it's just I would enjoy seeing and hearing your input on what GM Remy has taught you.
> 
> ...


 
Hello Mark,

Thanks for the compliment and please give my best to Barnhart, the man is awesome and he is very well respected by myself, my students and training partners.  The knife work that he has taught us and other ideas that he has shared with us are outstanding.  I love every opprotunity that we have to train with him.

Of course, you have a standing invitation to join us any time you are in the area, Mark.  Contact me via e-mail at escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com , whenever yopu planning on coming to Buffalo and we will most certinly get together and do some training.  If you would like include your son, (and I recall that he came to the Symposium with you) or a couple of students, please feel free to do so - the more the merrier.  

As far as airlines go, right now the best fares to and from Buffalo-Niagara International Airport are through Southwest Air and JetBlue.

I'm looking foreward to working with you at any point in time that we can arrange to get together.  I'll buy dinner.

Thanks again for writing.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 9, 2005)

DrBarber said:
			
		

> Hello Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the compliment and please give my best to Barnhart, the man is awesome and he is very well respected by myself, my students and training partners. The knife work that he has taught us and other ideas that he has shared with us are outstanding. I love every opprotunity that we have to train with him.
> 
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


 
Thanks for the invite and I will see if we can work something spring summer next year.  It would probably be only be me and maybe one of my sons (thanks for inviting him as well).  I work for an airline so getting there isn't really a problem unless the flights are full, last time I had to fly to Pittsburg and drive from there for the Symposium.  That would eat up to much time, but if I can find a time when the flights aren't generally real full then we can plan something.

IN regards to Barnhart he is awesome and scary.  I'll pass along your best when I see at Hock's next semiar/camp in the area.

Mark


----------



## DrBarber (Dec 9, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Thanks for the invite and I will see if we can work something spring summer next year.
> 
> IN regards to Barnhart he is awesome and scary. I'll pass along your best when I see at Hock's next semiar/camp in the area.
> Mark


 
Hi Mark, 

The pleasure is our and you are always welcome whenever it is convient for you to get here.

I fully concur regarding Barnhart being awesome and scary.  Please pass along my greetings to Hock as well, the next time you see him.  BTW, ask Barnhart about a mutual friend of his and mine, Rodney.  I am a mere child in their midst.

Sincerely,

Jerome


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 10, 2005)

DrBarber said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,
> 
> The pleasure is our and you are always welcome whenever it is convient for you to get here.
> 
> ...


 
Rodney

I don't remember hearing about him, although if I remember right I think he mentioned something about working out with Tom Bolden, his class or something and he spoke real highly of the experience and skill he saw.  I'll ask about him though, and pass along your greeting to Hock.

Mark


----------

